# PC speaker click... unable to boot



## zyx25 (Jun 28, 2008)

I have had my system for a few years now, running a Gigabyte GA-M59SLI-S5 motherboard, and everything was working fine. I had relocated the system to several different locations with no problems. Recently, however, moving into my dorm, after hooking up the computer and turning it on, I was met with no video feed, blinking CD drive and power LEDs, and a repeated "clicking" noise emitting from the pc speaker. All the fans are working properly, they activate on "power on."

I've tried removing the drives, reseating the RAM and graphics card, checking all the connections, and removing the motherboard from the case with no change in result. If I remove the GeForce 8800 GTS graphics card, I'll hear a series of two "clicks" and then the regular video error beep code (long short short). I'm sort of at a loss as to the next step to take :4-dontkno. I don't have another motherboard with which to test the graphics card, nor a secondary power supply to test. Removing the keyboard, drives, and RAM has no effect - only removing the graphics card produces the expected error beep.

I originally assumed the "clicks" were indicative of some sort of short on the motherboard, but I'm unsure where to go with that (since there was no shorting due to the case; I removed the motherboard and booted it to test this).

The computer was working the morning of the move - the transportation is the only cause I can see for such an event. :sigh:

Any sugggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for your time.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
the only thing you haven't mentioned is the processor. During the move the heatsink and fan could have been shaken about and lost it's grip on the processor; or on the motherboard.
Try uninstalling, cleaning the processor and heatsink, and reapplying some thermal paste.
Reinstall and hope this sorts it.
Good luck!


----------



## zyx25 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok... as of now I have reseated the processor, reapplied thermal grease, and reattached the processor heatsink/fan array to the motherboard with no result.

Just today I attempted to swap the power supply for a known good device, once again with no change in result. This essentially narrows the problem down to the motherboard - or, more regrettably, the processor. First I think I'll try it with the RAM entirely removed, then I'll give it a go at a boot with the processor physically removed from the board to see if I still receive this same "click" that has been driving me crazy for the past week (and complicating my college experience due to lack of direct computer access).

Thanks for the suggestions so far... just trying to narrow down the piece I need to replace (as it doesn't seem to simply be something unseated :sigh


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, have you tried to boot into bios, with just processor, memory and video..........no hard drive, no optical drive, just the bare minimum?
The only "clicking" I'm familiar with is the fans stopping and starting very quickly or the hard drive being faulty.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

You could also check all the jumpers on the motherboard are properly positioned and none of the shunts have fallen off. (The shunts are the little red & black things you use to connect two jumper pins).


----------



## zyx25 (Jun 28, 2008)

I've managed to narrow the click down to be coming from the pc speaker - this seems to indicate some sort of short or problem with the motherboard. I can't get the board to "kick to video," so to speak, even when I run it with just processor, memory, and video. 
At this point I'm convinced that either the motherboard or processor seems to have sustained damage during the move - though I don't see any noticeable damage or odor to either of them.

I've gone through the jumpers, and they all appear to be in the proper positions. I'm pretty convinced after all this that the problem lies in damage to the motherboard or processor (perhaps a soldering fell off, or something of the sort).

Anyway, thanks for your help in trying to diagnose it, I'll keep updating as I continue...


----------



## zyx25 (Jun 28, 2008)

I've attempted to boot with the processor physically removed from the board, and everything appears to be normal (no clicking sound, but without a processor, no video kick or anything of the sort, naturally). Basically, booting without the processor = no click. This complicates things a bit farther for me, as I'm at a loss as to whether to problem lies in the motherboard or processor. I'm going to attempt to get the processor replaced (or at least tested) under warranty, but if the motherboard is shot I'll have to replace it out of my own pocket :normal:.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Is there no way you can borrow another video card to try?


----------

